
10 Must-Have Python Packages for Social Scientists - iamelgringo
http://blogs.nyu.edu/blogs/agc282/zia/2008/06/10_musthaveknow_python_package.html
======
mdasen
NetworkX looks really cool and has lots of example code to learn from.

